# BD PRO, why?



## RetroRebel (Oct 13, 2022)

Getting my cpu throttled, even on idle. It's related to my graphics card I think, since I've already stress tested both CPU and GPU and when the CPU is tested on its own this throttling doesn't happen.
The weird thing is that it is not temperature related, also not related to Turbo mode being disabled. So I can't understand why it's getting throttled. (Also, I've never seen that red BD PRO message before)

Yesterday my coolers were due for a clean up, so I went and opened my laptop, unplugged the battery, and proceeded to remove the fans to properly clear them of dust. Once done I plugged my battery again and sadly missed the slot, so I had to pull it out again to try and plug it once more and thats when I heard some electrical crackling noise coming from the connector (not a good sign at all).

Any clues? While gaming I get sudden FPS drops, but while doing DAW work I'm alright, haven't noticed any changes.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 13, 2022)

RetroRebel said:


> red BD PRO message


Open up the Limit Reasons window. You should see BD PROCHOT glowing red there too when this type of throttling happens. 

If you have a BD PROCHOT throttling problem, try clearing the BD PROCHOT box on the main screen. Without being the engineer that designed your laptop, it is impossible for me to say why this is happening. All I know is that clearing the BD PROCHOT box usually fixes this type of throttling. 

BD PROCHOT stands for bi-directional processor hot. It allows other sensors to send a signal to the CPU which tells the CPU to go into full on throttling mode down to 798 MHz. It is usually a sign that a sensor somewhere has gone bad. It is a common problem. It does not have to be temperature related at all. A CPU that is idle like your screenshot shows should never be locked down by BD PROCHOT to 798 MHz. 

Clearing the BD PROCHOT box tells the CPU to ignore any external throttling signals. This has proven to be a safe and long term solution for many users. The CPU will still be able to thermal throttle and slow down if it ever gets too hot whether BD PROCHOT is checked or not. 

I prefer to set Speed Shift EPP on the main screen to 84. Setting this to 128 can interfere with maximum performance. You can click on the EPP value to edit it. Post some more pics of the TPL and FIVR windows if you want some more suggestions.


----------



## RetroRebel (Oct 13, 2022)

Thanks so much for such a detailed reply! I cleared this box, I suppose I got it right.






I'd love some suggestions too, if you don't mind me plaguing this post with some pics. Thanks again!
PS: Did change EPP to 84 in the Balanced mode, I'll try it to check if I notice any changes


----------



## RetroRebel (Oct 22, 2022)

Bumping this again cause all was fine when I cleared the limits box, but now the problem is back again. Still throttling on low usage or even idle.

Is there any log or something I could upload?


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 22, 2022)

All your screenshots above show that BD PROCHOT is checked. If you have a BD PROCHOT throttling problem, you always have to run ThrottleStop and the BD PROCHOT always has to be clear, not checked. This is the only way to prevent BD PROCHOT throttling from happening. BD PROCHOT throttling can happen randomly if the BD PROCHOT box is left checked.



RetroRebel said:


> Is there any log or something I could upload?


Your screenshot above shows that the Log File box is checked. Your log files can usually be found in the ThrottleStop / Logs folder. Attach one to your next post if you want me to have a look. Make sure you log some new data with the BD PROCHOT box not checked. Update your version of ThrottleStop.

The Clear button in Limit Reasons that you put a red circle around only clears any records of previous throttling. It does not fix any problems.

Check the MMIO Lock box in the TPL window. This will prevent the secondary set of power limits from causing any throttling problems. The MMIO power limits are not necessary.


----------



## RetroRebel (Oct 23, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> All your screenshots above show that BD PROCHOT is checked. If you have a BD PROCHOT throttling problem, you always have to run ThrottleStop and the BD PROCHOT always has to be clear, not checked. This is the only way to prevent BD PROCHOT throttling from happening. BD PROCHOT throttling can happen randomly if the BD PROCHOT box is left checked.
> 
> 
> Your screenshot above shows that the Log File box is checked. Your log files can usually be found in the ThrottleStop / Logs folder. Attach one to your next post if you want me to have a look. Make sure you log some new data with the BD PROCHOT box not checked. Update your version of ThrottleStop.
> ...



Thanks so much for your reply! I'm really balls deep here and the help is truly appreciated.
I've uploaded my log file. That is without BD PROCHOT checked and with MMIO lock box checked. It still throttles.
Checking the logs with my limited knowledge I've noticed that each time it throttles, there are spikes in the data value of nVidia.

Thanks again! Hope you notice something that'll fix this, since my laptop is well out of warranty haha. Hope I haven't f***** a sensor that'll need replacement (or even worse the chipset itself)


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 23, 2022)

The log file does not show any BD PROCHOT throttling. That is good.

Do you still have Disable Turbo checked? Clear that box on the main screen of ThrottleStop so the CPU can run at its rated speed. What is Speed Shift EPP set to now? Anywhere between 32 and 84 should be OK.

The main problem is it seems like the Nvidia GPU is doing some severe throttling. You can use GPU-Z to log some data to try to find out why. Some laptops have released BIOS updates that can kill GPU performance. They use a very low and restrictive power limit or they set a very low thermal throttling temperature limit for the Nvidia GPU. The way a laptop runs after one of these updates is installed is nowhere near the performance that was possible when the laptop was new. This seems to be a shady way to force users to upgrade their laptops. If you can find an older BIOS version for your Nvidia GPU, try installing that. Manufacturers like to hide the old versions after the new and improved version is released. 

The Nvidia GPU runs fine at 1645 MHz to 1658 MHz and then throttles down to 367 MHz to 390 MHz. I think the Nvidia GPU is what is killing performance. Have a look through the various tabs in GPU-Z to see if you can find what the throttling temperature limit is set to. The GPU-Z log file might show a really low power limit that is being enforced.


----------



## RetroRebel (Oct 23, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> The log file does not show any BD PROCHOT throttling. That is good.
> 
> Do you still have Disable Turbo checked? Clear that box on the main screen of ThrottleStop so the CPU can run at its rated speed. What is Speed Shift EPP set to now? Anywhere between 32 and 84 should be OK.
> 
> ...



Thanks unclewebb! May it be because of what happened when I was doing a clean up? My original post:




RetroRebel said:


> Yesterday my coolers were due for a clean up, so I went and opened my laptop, unplugged the battery, and proceeded to remove the fans to properly clear them of dust. Once done I plugged my battery again and sadly missed the slot, so I had to pull it out again to try and plug it once more and thats when I heard some electrical crackling noise coming from the connector (not a good sign at all).



Could I have damaged my GPU? Or a sensor as I think you've said before?

I'll try and delve deeper into what's happening to my GPU.. hope I'm not due to a "new" motherboard since it's an Asus GL503VD and the only way I can replace its mobo is through Aliexpress.

Thanks once again for all the help!

PS: I've tried using both profiles with turbo on and off. Doesn't make a difference sadly, it still throttles. And I've set my EPP to 84 as you've recommended.

I'm getting Pwr and VRef in PerfCap reason. Here's the log.

Is my GPU getting shortage of voltage?


----------



## RetroRebel (Oct 24, 2022)

Gonna be an annoyance but it's getting worse here. Any help is deeply appreciated!


----------

